# When to move to booster



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sure these types of questions are asked all time but I would like some guidance on this. My son just turned 7, he is small at only 45lbs (I'm not sure what his height is but he is about average there). He is currently still in a 5 point harness in our primary car that goes up to 65 lbs. We have a booster that he sits in in our secondary car but he does not ride in that one as often but I know that he is mature enough to sit in a booster fine. He does not complain much about being harnessed but I know he would prefer to sit in the booster full time. My question is, is it best to keep him in the harness until he reaches the wait limit (which at his rate could not be for several more years) or is there a time when it is better or safer for him to be switched to a booster even when he still fits in the harness?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A physically and developmentally typical 7yo, even a smaller one, is fine in a booster. There is no evidence -- and the car seat community has debated this issue long and hard and there is still no evidence -- that properly used boosters are any less safe than harnessed seats (proper use being the key here, and why boosters are not appropriate for 3-4yos, who lack the maturity to use them properly, even though they are legal).


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, so is it better to just go ahead and switch him? For some reason it makes me very nervous to have him in a booster full time


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's not better. It's not worse. Both choices are very safe, so you should do whatever you and he prefer.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Chances are he will outgrow the height limit of the 5 pt harnessed seat long before he hits the weight limit (shoulder straps forward facing should be at or above shoulder height - not below)....and checking this will give you an idea of how much longer he could have in the 5 pt. seat. 

I found boosters easier to deal with when others might be transporting the kids....easier to move. But I like the convenience of the 5 pt. harnessed seat, not having to remember to buckle the seatbelt when I drive without the kids in the car. There are also some really nice boosters out there now that have good head side impact protection.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

alpenglow said:


> I like the convenience of the 5 pt. harnessed seat, not having to remember to buckle the seatbelt when I drive without the kids in the car.


That's why I got a clek booster!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Like the pps have said, it's a personal choice and the data we have suggests he's perfectly safe either way. Do make sure he's not too tall for his harnessed seat, though.


----------

